# which VHI plans cover students over the age of 21?



## TrotterDel (13 Oct 2011)

Hi can anyone advise me which VHI plans cover students over the age of 21 including the corporate plans.I am told some do up to the age of 22.

Thanks.
TD.


----------



## Shannon81 (13 Oct 2011)

i think its either the one plan or the one plus plan


----------



## TrotterDel (14 Oct 2011)

Thanks,I am just wondering if any of the corporate/business plans cover students over 21 any advise would be appreciated.


----------



## snowyb (14 Oct 2011)

VHI and Quinn only cover students upto age 21. Aviva cover students upto age 23. You have to be named as a dependent on a parents policy with Aviva to qualify. After that, every policy is open to any member, business or otherwise. Check out the HIA website for details and student prices for all plans with Aviva.


----------



## pj111 (14 Oct 2011)

Aviva : full time student under 23:

2 adults could go with Level 2 Family Health at 899 each or Business Plan Select for €830.

A student could go with Level 2 Health excess for €293 - full time student if under 23 at renewal.

A child could go with Level 2 Family Health for €169 or Level 1 Plan at €108 until end of October.

So 2 Adults, 1 x 22 year old student and a child would cost €2,260 

Plan B would cost €3,997
One Plan + would cost €2,702
One Plan would cost €2,856

VHI might offer the student a cheaper premium but they do not seem to mention it on their website anymore.

_Patrick_


----------



## TrotterDel (15 Oct 2011)

Thanks for the comments so far any further advise would be appreciated.
What I am really trying to find out is if their is any of the VHI corporate plans which cover students over 21 years of age. At the moment I have two adults and two students 20&19.The twenty year old turns twenty one before renewal date. Current cover plan B on one of the corporate plans.

TD.


----------



## pj111 (15 Oct 2011)

TrotterDel said:


> What I am really trying to find out is if their is any of the VHI corporate plans which cover students over 21 years of age. At the moment I have two adults and two students 20&19.The twenty year old turns twenty one before renewal date.
> 
> TD.


 
No.


----------



## TrotterDel (15 Oct 2011)

You seem very definite on this ?

TD.


----------



## Shannon81 (15 Oct 2011)

as I said before its only available on one of the one plans there is no offer on corporates.


----------



## pj111 (16 Oct 2011)

I still can't find whether it is One Plan or One Plus Plan that offers it on vhi's website. Unless they have changed it. 

*With Aviva: Students/children must be dependants. Children must be under 18 at the date of last renewal. Students must be under 23 and in full-time education at the date of last renewal.*


You would also get 4-5 years for this benefit. You switch to Aviva at renewal (because vhi won't let you switch outside of renewal date) when student is 21, then change start date the following year to the day before their 22nd birthday and then get a further year as they would be under 23 on third year. With another year for your younger child and depending on lie of their birthday and whether they are full time student...one parent could always stay with vhi if that was an issue and the other switch to aviva.

Hope that helps.


_Patrick_


----------



## TrotterDel (17 Oct 2011)

Thanks guys for all the advice. It looks like one of the one plans is my best choice if I want to stay with the VHI.


TD.


----------



## bullworth (17 Oct 2011)

Does some kind of insurance exist for a student from the college or is that just in case of accident on the premises/during participation in sports/ societies etc?


----------



## pj111 (17 Oct 2011)

Not sure of your question.

Quinn offer studentcare for some visits to UCD Medical Centre.


----------

